# Tart cherry extract?



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I subscribe to a variety of canine newsletters which arrive by email in my in-box daily. I was reading one this morning, and came across this brief article about tart cherry extract:

_Although glucosamine and chondroitin have long been used to aid dogs suffering with joint issues, the effectiveness of these supplements is debatable. As an alternative, dog owners are now supplementing their dog's diet with tart cherry extracts. Tart cherries contain a high level of anthocyanins. In concentrated amounts, these antioxidant flavonoids are known to provide many health benefits including greatly increased mobility, joint comfort and flexibility. Located in Michigan, Overby Farms offers several different varieties of natural dog treats. Judging by their testimonials, these treats are gaining the support of many newly comfortable dogs and their owners._

This is the first time I've heard anything about the effectiveness glucosamine and chondroitin being in question. It's also the first time I've heard of tart cherry extract as a joint supplement.

The testimonials are pretty encouraging: testimonials

Overby farms (referenced in the article) owns Fido Dog Treats, an online store that specializes in high quality dog and cat treats.Overby Farms/Fido Dog Treats

This is what they say about themselves: 

_Our Company

FidoDogTreats.com is a family owned independent company specializing in the sale of healthy and nutritious dog treats. We are a company comprised of pet owners and pet lovers that are committed to both ethical pet ownership and honest business practices. Our distribution center is located in Michigan and we ship products to pet owners throughout the United States and Canada as well as to APO/FPO addresses. We are not a "Drop Ship" company and all of your orders will be shipped directly from our Michigan based facility.
Our Mission

Our company mission is simple; we plan to be the leading online retailer of high quality and nutritious dog treats and dog food treats. In addition, we want to be the premier online resource for information about dog nutrition and healthy dog treats._

Anyone ever bought from them, and/or bought the Hip Flex or Hip Bones products that use the tart cherry extract?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have no experience with this at all but wanted to comment to bump this up ;-)


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks Michelle. I went looking for this post yesterday, and when I couldn't find it, I got REALLY confused! And then suddenly I get an in-box notification that there was a response to it, when I figured I'd somehow deleted it instead of posting it. 

I know *I* didn't post it in the Health section....did you move it?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

well idk about the cherry extract...but i do know glucosamine chondroitin works. Leila takes a pill a day *triple strength* and she doesn't hold her leg up anymore. And she jumps around alot, she's super active.
I don't know if you remember but she started holding her leg up most of the time several months ago and the vet said her kneecap had been slipping in and out. So I started the regimine and she is good as new. I will keep her on it for life.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes I moved it. I thought it fit better in this forum and felt it would get more views here ;-)


----------

